# New Toy



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

After 17+ years a new bow! Quest Primal. Anyone looking at a new bow this year really needs to look at the Quest line up. Great bows and great values plus Michigan Made!
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/DSCN2678.JPG[/img][/url]http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/DSCN2686.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## JacksonSnow (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool, good post.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice looking bow. Your link didn't work, here ya go. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...400102&cm_ite=0078668419201a&_requestid=23719


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Yah. I did a double post on this one, DOAH!. Too many different ways to post pictures. The links DID work on the other one


----------

